# PhD Student and Spouse Visa Application



## whatever9394 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all,

Thank you for taking the time to read this and I really appreciate your help.

Basically, I'm a British Citizen and my wife is an oversea from Hong Kong. She has studied here for 8 years and holds a MSc.

I'm currently a PhD student on a studentship of around 13.5k per year and my wife is self-employed (selling on a few online marketplaces like ebay).

Having read about the financial requirements for the spouse visa, I was just wondering if studentship counts as a "salary"? 

If so then does that mean category A is applicable to my situation?

Also, does that mean I would have met the financial requirement as long I can prove I've earned at least 18,600 altogether (e.g. from teaching, internship and part time jobs) in the 12 months preceding the application?

Thank you very much for your kind attention.

Best regards,

Mike


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

whatever9394 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this and I really appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


I think your studentship can count as a job if you receive a stipend and it's written into your contract. 
Since you are combining income from several jobs - studentship, teaching and part-time work, Category B is more appropriate. I don't think you can apply under A as you have more than one employer. Your wife's income counts as well but self-employment is notoriously difficult to evidence, requiring audited account, registering as self-employed with tax authorities and paying Class 2 national insurance as self-employed, plus others.


----------

